# Switching to Dexedrine from Vyvanse



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Vyvanse is great, don't get me wrong. It has already helped me, not only with focus and motivation, but surprisingly even anxiety... at first. It lasts so long, however, I feel like it's giving me a "crash", and when I want to relax after all my work is done, the Vyvanse is usually still going strong.

I'd like to suggest to my psychiatrist I try Dexedrine instead; does anyone have any advice for approaching him about this? Can I just go ahead and say what I did above, or will that make him decide to try an entirely different med/halve my dose/etc?

Comments etc appreciated too.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

The longer acting stims (such as adderall XR and Vyvanse) have a smoother more drawn out crash. With the shorter acting stims you crash really hard and it doesn't last as long but I would get so anxious/depressed from them. I think that if you hate the vyvanse crash then you'll hate the Dexedrine crash even more but that's just my opinion. Amphetamine crashes really suck but it's just something you have to learn to live with if the benefits outweigh the bad effects.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, I know the shorter-acting a drug is, the harder the comedown tends to be; however, it's not so much the crash that bothers me - the 12-hour stimulation just wears me out! I'm thinking it'd be easier to take some Dexedrine, do my work, then suffer through a short crash and relax.

Of course, I really barely get any crash at all from Vyvanse, so perhaps I'm underestimating how unpleasant coming down from Dexedrine is.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

What do you mean with wears you out? Unpleasant stimulation showing up?


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> What do you mean with wears you out? Unpleasant stimulation showing up?


Sort of hard to explain, actually. I guess I run out of things to do, and would like to sit and watch a cartoon or something like that... but I'm stimulated and feel like I have to be productive, and can't relax.

I feel like it's hard on my neurotransmitters/body to be stimulated that long, too, although I don't know if that's actually true.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hulgil said:


> Sort of hard to explain, actually. I guess I run out of things to do, and would like to sit and watch a cartoon or something like that... but I'm stimulated and feel like I have to be productive, and can't relax.
> 
> I feel like it's hard on my neurotransmitters/body to be stimulated that long, too, although I don't know if that's actually true.


I know exactly what you mean. Addy XR wears me the **** out too every day I take it. My body is tensed for the 12-14 hours that its in my body working. Benzos can help relax me but I dont wanna get dependent on them and keep their use to a minimum.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Dr House said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Addy XR wears me the **** out too every day I take it. My body is tensed for the 12-14 hours that its in my body working. Benzos can help relax me but I dont wanna get dependent on them and keep their use to a minimum.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'd like to use benzos too, but I already take them plenty enough for my liking - one thing I don't want is an alprazolam dependence!

Have you tried Adderall IR or Dexedrine? If so, did you feel it was better or worse? I'm still not sure if I should try to switch.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hulgil said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'd like to use benzos too, but I already take them plenty enough for my liking - one thing I don't want is an alprazolam dependence!
> 
> Have you tried Adderall IR or Dexedrine? If so, did you feel it was better or worse? I'm still not sure if I should try to switch.


I have tried Dexedrine, Ritalin, Concerta, Ritalin SR, Methylphenidate ER, and Adderall XR. I have yet to try Strattera and Vyvanse.. but cant afford them so..

I've found that they all have crashes when they wear off, its just the stronger ones you take, the bigger the tole they have on you, but they are also more effective. I am currently taking Adderall XR, a drug I once swore I'd never take again, but I need it to do school right now so.. I have no other choice. And I have every drug I listed to you including Adderall IR which I have not tried. I simply take whatever med I feel like taking (meaning which one is appropriate for the situation needing medication).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been taking dextroamphetamine (immediate release) since January for treatment resistant depression. I've averaged 15 mg a day over time. My actual dose has ranged from zero to 35 mg in a day. Yesterday I took none. The day before I also took none. My last dose was on Monday: 5 mg (half a pill) at 7 PM and I'd taken 10 mg at 3 PM on Monday as well.

Yeah, so much for being "addictive." I've gone for 58 hours+ now without a "fix" -- does that strike anyone as addictive?

My pdoc feels it's simply a matter of personal preference, noting that many of his patients who've tried XR versions decide to go back to the IR version.

I strongly prefer the IR version as I get to specifically tailor the timing and size of my dosage to my needs at that time. Paying for meds out of pocket, I also strongly prefer Dex IR that goes for $40 for 10 mg x 120, as compared to $100 for the same amount of extended release.

I also do not experience any crash. Yes, the effect wears off, but it's more of an uneventful landing than a 747 plowing into the ground and killing everyone on board as some others seem to experience.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr House said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Addy XR wears me the **** out too every day I take it. My body is tensed for the 12-14 hours that its in my body working.


I have a very different reaction to dex IR -- it puts me in a calm and less unhappy state where things simply seem better.

Doesn't increase my anxiety at all. Not motivating at all either. I can take it and sit around doing absolutely nothing -- in a good mood -- as opposed to sitting around doing absolutely nothing in a bad mood.


----------

